# Bike Festival Riva 2013



## ctwitt (14. Dezember 2012)

Wer fährt noch?

Anmeldung ist offen!


----------



## ]:-> (14. Dezember 2012)

Pflichttermin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (15. Dezember 2012)

Die Strecke soll ja neue Passagen enthalten oder e.v. ganz neu sein?!?!
Wisst ihr schon mehr?


----------



## powderJO (17. Dezember 2012)

bin auch da


----------



## onkel_doc (17. Dezember 2012)

war die letzten zwei jahre da ud werde auch dieses jahr dort sein...


----------



## ctwitt (18. Dezember 2012)

Ist meine neunte Teilnahme in folge. Ich erinnere mich noch gut an das Erste mal. Da war es noch ein Weltcup. Ging praktisch entgegengesetzt der jetzigen Strecke auf den Monte Velo. War mein erster Langstreckenmarathon und ich war so was von Grau im letzten Drittel. Aber das erste Rennen bleibt immer unvergesslich. Darum eröffne ich meine Saison in Verbindung mit einigen Techniktagen immer dort.

Keine Ahnung wie die neue Strecke ist. Ich finde es aber gut. Da durch den Radweg in der Marosch ein anstrengender Abschntt fehlt. Und wir die jetzige Streckemauch schon zig mal gefahren sind. Früher ging es mal über den Tremalzo. Das war eine richtig lange Strecke. Aber das glaube ich nicht, dass das wieder kommt. Zumal da am 1 Mai noch richtig viel Schnee sein kann. Alles über 1200 mtr. ist da kritisch.


----------



## Tobi-161 (18. Dezember 2012)

oh ja, ich bin dieses Jahr für die paar Meter glaub 2h oder mehr dürch hüfttiefen Schnee gelatscht   Das werd ich auch nicht so schnell vergessen


----------



## geronet (18. Dezember 2012)

Klaro!


----------



## wi1585 (20. Dezember 2012)

Hallo, 

der Organisator Ley Events nutzt leider eine unsichere Verbindung zur Übertragung der Bankdaten. Man erkennt es daran, dass kein Schloss-Symbol im Browser zu sehen ist.

Das solltet ihr zumindest wissen, wenn ihr eure vertraulichen Daten Preis gebt. Auf meinen Hinweis per eMail antowortet der Organisator leider nicht. Er wird schon schon wissen warum-eine sichere Webseite würde Kosten verursachen...

Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass der Veranstalter beim eigentlichen Bike-Marathon nicht mit unserer Sicherheit spielt.


----------



## ]:-> (1. Februar 2013)

Oh, habt's mal das Programm angeschaut?
Marathon am Sonntag, Open Night am Samstag - das wird ja ne ganz traurige Veranstaltung für die Marathonisti anstatt einer ordentlichen Saisoneröffnungs-Party...
Von Checkout und Koffer/Auto-Packen vor dem Marathon mal ganz zu schweigen - entspannt geht anders 

p.s. kann man sich unterwegs eigentlich auch noch für die ganz ganz kleine Anfänger-Runde entscheiden...im falle von spontanten kopfschmerzen z.b. ?


----------



## Fh4n (2. Februar 2013)

Es soll wohl auch ein Endurorennen geben. Euch ist klar, egal welcher Disziplin entsprungen, dass die Rennen - vor allem in Riva - erst an der Biertheke entschieden werden! Heisst ja nicht umsonst MARATHON oder ENDURO! 
Wir sehen uns on track. Kette rechts!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (6. Februar 2013)

]:->;10278984 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, habt's mal das Programm angeschaut?
> Marathon am Sonntag, Open Night am Samstag - das wird ja ne ganz traurige Veranstaltung für die Marathonisti anstatt einer ordentlichen Saisoneröffnungs-Party...
> Von Checkout und Koffer/Auto-Packen vor dem Marathon mal ganz zu schweigen - entspannt geht anders
> 
> p.s. kann man sich unterwegs eigentlich auch noch für die ganz ganz kleine Anfänger-Runde entscheiden...im falle von spontanten kopfschmerzen z.b. ?



Find ich auch ned so prickelnd...sonntag renntag...da mus ich verflixtnochmal fast abstinent bleiben man...ausser man fährt bischen mit und gut ist...


----------



## Catsoft (6. Februar 2013)

]:->;10278984 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, habt's mal das Programm angeschaut?
> Marathon am Sonntag, Open Night am Samstag - das wird ja ne ganz traurige Veranstaltung für die Marathonisti anstatt einer ordentlichen Saisoneröffnungs-Party...
> Von Checkout und Koffer/Auto-Packen vor dem Marathon mal ganz zu schweigen - entspannt geht anders
> 
> p.s. kann man sich unterwegs eigentlich auch noch für die ganz ganz kleine Anfänger-Runde entscheiden...im falle von spontanten kopfschmerzen z.b. ?



Die Plangen sind Schwachfug. In Riva ist der Marathon am Sonntag. Da ich am Montag wieder in Hamburg arbeiten muss, wird das nix. Dabei wäre mit den Feiertag genug Zeit für eine zeitige Anreise und das Rennen an einem Samstag.
In Willigen ist der Marathon am Samstag. Da müsste ich wiederum am Freitag freinehmen. Dabei würde ich am Sonntag nach dem Rennen noch locker heimkommen.

Ergebnis: Ich kann  an keinem der beider teilnehmen


----------



## Nordhesse (6. Februar 2013)

Nabend, ich suche für das Festival ne Rückfahrgelegenheit am Sonntag später Nachmittag (Abend) oder Montag Morgen. Müsste auch nur Platz für mich und etwas Gepäck sein, also kein Bike. Hauptsache wär nach Deuschland zu kommen, optimal wäre frankfurter Raum. 
Liebe Grüße Nordhesse


----------



## Happ (20. Februar 2013)

Gude.Bin aus der Nähe Mannheim/Bergstrasse.Such noch einen Mitfahrer bzw. einfach jemanden zum zusammen hinfahren.Egal ob mit meinem oder anderem Auto.Platz is für 2 Bikes also meins +1 bei meinem Auto.Ich habe vor Dienstag den 30.04. hin zu fahren und Sonntag bzw. Monat zurück.Werd am Enduro Rennen Teilnehmen und will davor noch nen bissel chillen und Touren fahren.Hab vor zu Zelten.
Wer drauf lust hat ebenfalls nicht alleine zu fahren und sich die kosten ein bissel zu teilen kann sich gerne melden.

MfG Paul

PS:Überlege auch direkt vom Rennen in Treuchtlingen hin zu fahren.Je nach Wetterlage!!!


----------



## Mario_Salzer (28. März 2013)

weiss jemand ob die Strecke in Riva schon komplett Schneefrei ist?

Danke für jede Antwort!


----------



## mira_culix (28. März 2013)

komplett?

vielleicht 30% der Ronda Extrema


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NeoRC (1. April 2013)

Hallo,

kann mir einer sagen wo man in Riva neben dem normalen Messegelände, das Area-Cattoi findet?

http://riva.bike-festival.de/fileadmin/user_upload/expo/2013/pdf/Area_Cattoi_2013.pdf

Danke


----------



## Brook (3. April 2013)

Is direkt um die Ecke ... guckst du!


----------



## Donnis (10. April 2013)

Am Start !!


----------



## Glitscher (10. April 2013)

Moin, 

ma ne Frage. Bin für die komplette MME Serie gemeldet und Riva ist ja das einzige Event von den vier, wo man sicht nicht gesondert anmelden muss. Zieh ich meinen Startblock dann am Tag der Startnummernausgabe wie aus so ner Wundertüte?


----------



## Chefritsch (10. April 2013)

Ich hab auch mal ne Frage: 
Wird die Startnummer anhand der eingehenden Anmeldung vergeben oder andere Kriterien?
Ist ja immer am ersten Anstieg ein riesen Stau und man muss schieben weil nix geht da ist es hilfreich weiter vorne zu starten

Grüßli


----------



## Glitscher (10. April 2013)

Chefritsch schrieb:


> Ich hab auch mal ne Frage:
> Wird die Startnummer anhand der eingehenden Anmeldung vergeben oder andere Kriterien?
> Ist ja immer am ersten Anstieg ein riesen Stau und man muss schieben weil nix geht da ist es hilfreich weiter vorne zu starten
> 
> Grüßli



Darum frag ich ja. Weil wenn man wie ich über die Anmeldung der Serie gemeldet ist, hat man ja 0 Kontakt zu den Riva Leuten, geschweige denn weiß ich wann meine Meldung über den Serienveranstalter in Riva ankam. Ich tauch ja somit vorher auch nicht in der Startliste auf wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab...Wird also dann vor Ort die große Überraschung geben.
Irgdendwie macht mir das Bauchschmerzen, fast 1000km durch Europa zu fahren, ohne offiziell in einer Startliste zu stehen und zu wissen, mit der Meldung ging alles glatt. Für so ein Traditionsrennen ne schwache Kür wie ich finde.


----------



## geronet (10. April 2013)

Nachmelden letztes Jahr gab Block E = ganz hinten. Hat trotz leichtem Stau für eine 6h Zeit auf der Ronda extrema gereicht. War für's erste mal gar nicht so schlecht, ständig Leute überholen ist echt witzig ;-)


----------



## ]:-> (11. April 2013)

Naja, das Rennen wird ja wie alles in Verbindung mit dem Delius Klassing Verlag von einem dem Biker noch unbekannten Organisator ausgerichtet. Somit weiß wohl keiner wie die Einteilung vorgenommen wird. Immerhin gabs dieses mal in der Anmeldung die Frage nach der Selbsteinschätzung.

Sagt mal, ist denn auf der neuen Strecke wieder das Nadelöhr im Olivenhain dabei? Das wäre imho der einzige Punkt der am Riva-Mara wirklich dringend mal einer Neuplanung bedurft hätte.


----------



## onkel_doc (13. April 2013)

tja, das ist eben der schei** mit der zeitmessung und planung.

ich sach nur Datasport und gut ist.
Das sind profis und haben immer alles im griff.

Leider noch nicht überall eingesetzt.


----------



## Glitscher (14. April 2013)

Oder Sportident. Bisher auch nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taxe4252 (16. April 2013)

]:->;10490679 schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal, ist denn auf der neuen Strecke wieder das Nadelöhr im Olivenhain dabei? Das wäre imho der einzige Punkt der am Riva-Mara wirklich dringend mal einer Neuplanung bedurft hätte.


 
Dann frag mal die Teilnehmer der Ronda Facile.

Die standen ewig neben der Strecke, als die Spitze der längeren Runden in der Steinabfahrt nach Ceniga von hinten anrollte.

Aber da die Strecken ja völlig umgestaltet wurden, kann man nur hoffen, dass die Logistik jetzt besser hinhaut.


----------



## Maessjuh (17. April 2013)

Weiss jemand wie die aktuellen Schneehoehen auf Tremalzo und co sind? Wuerde mich brennend interessieren ob die eventuell schon frei sind am Festival


----------



## powderJO (17. April 2013)

wenn einer den gps-track hat der neuen mara-runde wäre es nett wenn ich eine pm erhalten würde  bin nämlich schon ne woche vorher da und würde die runde mal fahren eventuell ...


----------



## Glitscher (17. April 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> wenn einer den gps-track hat der neuen mara-runde wäre es nett wenn ich eine pm erhalten würde  bin nämlich schon ne woche vorher da und würde die runde mal fahren eventuell ...



Dann aber bitte auch mitteilen wie es dort aussieht und die Strecke allg. so is...


----------



## powderJO (18. April 2013)

Glitscher schrieb:


> Dann aber bitte auch mitteilen wie es dort aussieht und die Strecke allg. so is...



logo.


----------



## Mario_Salzer (19. April 2013)

fährt jemand zufällig auch alleine nach Riva und sucht vieleicht noch jemand für ne Tour, usw.? Leider is mein Begleiter verletzungsbedingt nicht mit am Start.....und so gaaaaaaanz alleine is ja auch a kle doof


----------



## GrüneRose (24. April 2013)

Ich fahre Donnerstag von Köln runter und Sonntag zurück, muss nur schauen, dass ich einen Stellplatz auf dem Campingplatz kriege. Hätte noch Platz im Auto und würde mich über Begleitung freuen!


----------



## da rookie (26. April 2013)

hat jemand noch nen startplatz abzugeben? würd gern das endurorennen fahren.


----------



## Chefritsch (26. April 2013)

Hallo Leutz
Also der Veranstalter ist total bekloppt!!!
Habe heute die Startunterlagen bekommen.
Am 13.03. angemeldet jetzt stehe ich im letzten Startblock solche Ars....löcher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Glitscher (26. April 2013)

Sind bei diesen Unterlagen Dokumente dabei die man bei der Startnummerabholung vorzeigen muss? Bekommen auch die Fahrer welche sich über die komplette Trophy gemeldet haben diese Unterlagen? Komme nämlich vor dem Rennen nicht nochmal heeme u werde gewiss keine 1200km Umweg fahrn!


----------



## JensL (26. April 2013)

In der Mail stand nur folgendes:

Wir weisen ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass Ihr mind. 30 Min. vor Beginn der Veranstaltung Eure erforderlichen Startunterlagen (Startnummer inkl. Transponder etc.) in der Akkreditierung abholen müsst. Bitte bringt hierfür unbedingt Euren personifizierten Laufzettel mit integrierter Haftungserklärung unterschrieben mit.
Jeder Teilnehmer ist verpflichtet seine Startnummer persönlich abzuholen. Bitte beachtet, dass Ihr Dir und allen anderen Teilnehmern Zeit ersparst, wenn Ihr die Haftungserklärung, die Euch zugesendet wird, selbstständig ausdruckt und unterschrieben zur Startnummernausgabe mitbringt.

Für mich gab's Startblock B.


----------



## ]:-> (26. April 2013)

@Chefritsch: also bei dem Anmeldedatum wäre das bei Plan-B doch kein bisschen anderw gewesen. Wer da nicht im November/Dezember dran war kam meist schon nichtmehr in B - egal ob Lizenz oder nicht. Ineressieren würde mich allerdings was du bei der Selbsteinschätzung, die ja neu ist bei diesem Veranstalter, angegeben hast.


----------



## domingo2 (27. April 2013)

Guten Morgen zusammen! 

Icb habe mich auch erst Anfang / Mitte März angemeldet und bin im Startblock B. 
Als Selbsteinschätzung habe ich "erstes drittel" angegeben.


----------



## geronet (27. April 2013)

Hier hab ich mal den Track für die Extrema nachgemalt, ist nicht ganz so genau aber immerhin:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=dxopwrbfybdbmoti


----------



## Chefritsch (27. April 2013)

@]:-> Ich Idiot habe angegeben "um Spass zu haben".
Ist ja auch meine Intuition und ich kann auch nicht gewinnen und im Prinzip wäre es mir auch egal wenn nur nicht schon beim ersten Anstieg etliche Absteigen und somit einen 
Stau auslösen fahren ist dann leider nicht mehr möglich weil zu dritt oder viert nebeneinander gelaufen wird.
Egal beschwert hab ich mich aber nutzen wirds wohl nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Glitscher (27. April 2013)

JensL schrieb:


> In der Mail stand nur folgendes:
> 
> Wir weisen ausdrÃ¼cklich darauf hin, dass Ihr mind. 30 Min. vor Beginn der Veranstaltung Eure erforderlichen Startunterlagen (Startnummer inkl. Transponder etc.) in der Akkreditierung abholen mÃ¼sst. Bitte bringt hierfÃ¼r unbedingt Euren personifizierten âLaufzettelâ mit integrierter HaftungserklÃ¤rung unterschrieben mit.
> Jeder Teilnehmer ist verpflichtet seine Startnummer persÃ¶nlich abzuholen. Bitte beachtet, dass Ihr Dir und allen anderen Teilnehmern Zeit ersparst, wenn Ihr die HaftungserklÃ¤rung, die Euch zugesendet wird, selbststÃ¤ndig ausdruckt und unterschrieben zur Startnummernausgabe mitbringt.
> ...



ok, danke erstmal fÃ¼r die Infos.Bin Ã¼ber die MME Serie gemeldet u hab keine Mail bekommen. Hab daher auch keine Unterlagen u keine Info welcher Block...lame Na ma schaun was da noch kommt.


----------



## Scott-Scale (28. April 2013)

Welcher ist denn der letzte Startblock ? also welcher Buchstabe


----------



## domingo2 (28. April 2013)

Letztes Jahr war es - E -


----------



## cranx (28. April 2013)

Hi Leute,
wed da auch hinfahren. wenn noch jemand ne Mitfahrgelegenheit sucht, ich bin noch allein. ich fahr von Kempten aus am Mittwoch. bei  Interesse einfach melden.


----------



## Glitscher (29. April 2013)

So, heut ebenfalls die Unterlagen per Mail erhalten. Kann also losgehen;-) @powder: wolltest du nicht die Woche mal ne Streckeninfo geben?


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (30. April 2013)

Hi,

Gibt's da eine Chance auf kurzfristig einen Startplatz bekommen,
oder ist da sowas eher nicht drin?

Danke Gruss Waldfee


----------



## powderJO (30. April 2013)

Glitscher schrieb:


> So, heut ebenfalls die Unterlagen per Mail erhalten. Kann also losgehen;-) @powder: wolltest du nicht die Woche mal ne Streckeninfo geben?




das wetter war noch nicht so, dass ich unbedingt lust hatte auf die lange runde. eventuell wird es morgen was. 


startunterlagen-mail ausdrucken? die honks bei ley-events haben wohl bei ihrem timing offensichtlich nicht berücksichtigt, dass es auch menschen gibt, die eine woche vorher anreisen. mobiles internet ist zwar fein, den mobilen drucker habe ich aber nicht dabei. bisher kann ich nur sagen: plan b war in allen bereichen besser. das fängt bei der sicheren verbindung bei überweisungen an ...


----------



## pirat00 (30. April 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> ...bisher kann ich nur sagen: plan b war in allen bereichen besser...



Dem stimme ich voll und ganz zu!!


----------



## Glitscher (30. April 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> das wetter war noch nicht so, dass ich unbedingt lust hatte auf die lange runde. eventuell wird es morgen was.



Ok, klingt gut. Bin echt ziemlich gespannt auf die große Runde.



> startunterlagen-mail ausdrucken? die honks bei ley-events haben wohl bei ihrem timing offensichtlich nicht berücksichtigt, dass es auch menschen gibt, die eine woche vorher anreisen. mobiles internet ist zwar fein, den mobilen drucker habe ich aber nicht dabei.



Ich hab auch schon Panik geschoben, weil es teilweise so klang also komme das Zeug per Post. Und da ich auch schon seit über einer Woche nicht zuhause bin...sollte ja aber vor Ort auch gehen, die wollen ja nur vermeiden das alle 3000 Leute dort unterschreiben.


----------



## powderJO (30. April 2013)

Glitscher schrieb:


> Ich hab auch schon Panik geschoben, weil es teilweise so klang also komme das Zeug per Post. Und da ich auch schon seit über einer Woche nicht zuhause bin...sollte ja aber vor Ort auch gehen, die wollen ja nur vermeiden das alle 3000 Leute dort unterschreiben.



panik muss man deshalb nicht schieben, die werden dir deine unterlagen auch vor ort aushändigen können, damit du den haftungsausschluß unterschreiben kannst. der zeitpunkt der mail ist aber halt nur ein weiters detail, dass mich doch leicht zweifeln lässt, ob die neue eventagentur so professionell arbeitet wie die alte. 

geradezu unseriös waren die zahlungs-modalitäten über eine unsichere verbindung (keine ahnung, ob das mittlerweile geändert wurde - auf meine mail dazu habe ich nie eine antwort bekommen), amateurhaft das anmeldeprozedere, dass ohne kommentar bei verschiedenen events einfach mal verschoben wurde und verschoben wurde und verschoben wurde. einzelne fälle könnte man unter startschwierigkeiten verbuchen, aber so gehäuft ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon_Support (30. April 2013)

Beim Bergzeitfahren hoch zum Monte Brione könnt ihr euch mit Mountainbike-Profi und Topeak-Ergon Racing Teamfahren Wolfram Kurschat messen. Mitmachen lohnt sich. Es winken super Preise.


"Knack den Kurschat powered by Ergon"


----------



## opossum (30. April 2013)

Hallo,
fährt zufällig jemand schon am Samstag nach dem Endurorennen heim in Richtung Deutschland und hat noch einen Platz frei? Perfekt wäre jemand, der über Lindau fährt.
Viele Grüße,
Jakob


----------



## onkel_doc (1. Mai 2013)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Beim Bergzeitfahren hoch zum Monte Brione könnt ihr euch mit Mountainbike-Profi und Topeak-Ergon Racing Teamfahren Wolfram Kurschat messen. Mitmachen lohnt sich. Es winken super Preise.
> 
> 
> "Knack den Kurschat powered by Ergon"


 
bin ich dabei
meine beine sind aber bischen lediert von einem sturz im vinschgau...
  @powderJO

darum habe ich mich nicht vorangemeldet. Ich denke die neue firma ist genau so chaotisch organisiert wie die alte...leider. da gibt es gute und professionelle anbieter wie datasport und man nutzt es nicht. na ja, vielleicht kostet es bischen mehr aber 5.- würden ja gehen dafür zu zahlen.

man sieht sich in riva...


----------



## powderJO (1. Mai 2013)

Glitscher schrieb:


> Ok, klingt gut. Bin echt ziemlich gespannt auf die große Runde.



die spannung bleibt dir erhalten - heute morgen aufgebrochen wie geplant, aber die beine wollten nicht so wie ich wollte. habe nach dem zweiten deftigen anstieg der grande (von grob ausgang val lomasone / ponte arche hoch richtung san giovanni al monte ) abgebrochen und bin ins refugio san giovanni, ein teller nudeln mampfen. dann locker (und frustriert - mit der form wird es wohl die piccola am sonntag) mit meiner freundin nach hause geradelt. 

abfahrt val lomasone (ist eigentlich blockiert wegen holzarbeiten, da liegt einiges quer, musste drum rum schieben) wegen dem vielen regen eher ein bach momentan, der trail ebenfalls. ich habe mich auch gleich mal deftigst abgelegt da, die raceking und nasse steine werden keine freunde mehr.


----------



## Glitscher (1. Mai 2013)

Liest sich ja bisher alles nicht so prall.


----------



## powderJO (5. Mai 2013)

alle schon zurück? strecke (ronda grande) war gut, ein paar echt schöne trails und auch das wetter hat gehalten. nicht so toll - irgendwas ist bei der zeiterfassung nicht so gelaufen, wie es sollte - war knapp 5 minuten schneller als in der offiziellen erfassung. schön nachvollziehbar anhand eines fotos, das kurz nach der zieleinfahrt entstanden ist ...


----------



## JensL (5. Mai 2013)

Bin auch zuück von der Grande. War ein super Tag. Top Wetter, Traum Strecke  und trotz dem fünften Tag in Folge auf dem Rad einigermaßen brauchbar ins Ziel gekommen....meine Zeit passt.
Jetzt regnets in Strömen....


----------



## Brook (6. Mai 2013)

Enduro - Rennen mit Bildern von der Strecke an durchaus interessanten Punkten ... ohne BLA BLA und soweiter:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/65512152"]Specialized Enduro Series Riva 4-5-2013 - My shot on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Mai 2013)

meine freundin und ich wollten auf die picole. Wurden am start in den block F geschickt. Als es zu späht war merkten wir, dass es auf die facile geht...wir waren nicht die einzigen die so um die picola gebracht wurden.

Ich weiss also nicht was ich sagen soll...das festival war geil die organisation beim rennen leider shit für mich und freundin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s_works (6. Mai 2013)

Die Extrema war dieses Jahr noch mehr nach meinem Geschmack - zumindest was die strecke an ging. Endlich mal auch bergab mehr fordernd. Zwischen km 32 und 67 hätten sich wohl viele eine weitere Labestation gewünscht. Das war so wohl nix. Die Extrema wieder mit der Grande zusammenzuführen war auch nicht super. Kaum waren die Schleicher weg traf man auf noch langsamere auf die man von hinten auffuhr. Aber insgesamt war's gut!


----------



## puckthefly (6. Mai 2013)

Bin nach 5 Jahren mal wieder die Picola gefahren, für mich die Obergrenze 
Muss sagen das mir die Runde richtig Spaß gemacht hat, die geht auch für die nicht so gut trainierten und auch technisch nicht so versierten Fahrer wie mich.
Die Trails waren selbst für mich bis auf ganz wenige Stellen sehr gut fahrbar, war selbst überrascht was mein Bike alles kann 
Teilweise bin ich Stellen gefahren die ich mich sonst nicht so traue, aber wenn man andere Fahrer vor sich sieht ist das echt wie ne kleine Lehrstunde.
Nur an wenigen Stellen wars mir zu heikel bzw. einfach nicht einsehbar, aber das macht gar nix. Vor Jahren musste ich mehr schieben...
Das die Grande und die Extrema zum Schluß auf die Picola treffen, ist zwar organisatorisch sicher praktisch, für die Grande und Extrema Fahrer wohl aber eher Bescheiden - obwohl wir Picola Fahrer schon wirklich aufgepasst haben das ihr vorbeikommt (zumindest die die um mich herum gefahren sind) - so gut es halt geht, aber manchmal ist man selbst so beschäftigt und etwas unsicher das es nicht gleich klappt mit dem auf die Seite fahren.
Allerdings waren fast alle Grande und Extrema Fahrer wirklich nett und bedanken sich im vorbei"fliegen" auch noch fürs Platz machen - das nenn ich mal sportlich, danke dafür!
Insgesamt ein tolles Bike Festival, ich fands super 

Hat einer von euch eine Ahnung wo man die Fotos sehen kann die auf der Strecke geschossen wurden?
Ich finde keinen Link dazu... Und gefühlt wurden selbst auf der Picola Strecke ca. 100 Fotos von den Fahrern gemacht


----------



## pirat00 (6. Mai 2013)

puckthefly schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch eine Ahnung wo man die Fotos sehen kann die auf der Strecke geschossen wurden?



http://www.sportograf.com/de/shop/event/1848


----------



## Tim['raːtfaːrɐ] (7. Mai 2013)

Hi,

hat irgendwer zuverlÃ¤ssige Angaben Ã¼ber die HÃ¶henmeter, die auf der granda zurÃ¼ckzulegen waren (gemessene, nicht vom Veranstalter)?
Habe gerade beim Auswerten meiner Tachodaten (edge800) bei Verwendung der Angaben vom Vermessungsdienst fast 3400 hm angezeigt bekommen, wÃ¤hrend sich die (eigentlich unzuverlÃ¤ssigere) barometrische Messung ungefÃ¤hr mit den angekÃ¼ndigten 2800hm deckt. Eigentlich waren diese Daten immer total verlÃ¤sslich. Bug oder waren's wirklich mehr hm als angekÃ¼ndigt. 

auf der Suche nach einer Ausrede fÃ¼r die schweren Beine

mit Dank im Vorraus


Tim


----------



## Chefritsch (7. Mai 2013)

Servuz
Ich fands auch bescheiden die grande und die Extrema wieder zusammen zu führen es waren sich viele unsicher ob man noch auf der richtigen Strecke ist da die Pfeile rot und Grün auf einmal nicht mehr überall ausgewiesen waren sondern nur eine Farbe mal nur rot oder auch Grün hab mich deshalb auch verfranst war echt schad aber ansonsten schöne Strecke


----------



## powderJO (7. Mai 2013)

die ausschilderung fand ich ok, alle farben zu verwenden wäre aber besser gewesen, stimmt. selbst habe ich gar nicht darüber nachgedacht, bis auf einmal einer im glauben, auf der extrema ´zu sein, laut brüllte, er habe sich verfahren ...

die zusammenführung fand ich unproblematisch. selbst in den trails kam doch bis auf ein paar stellen meist gut vorbei und dazu hat mir auch jeder auf den ich auffuhr super fair platz gemacht.  ich finde es immer lustig, dass ich noch nie bei einem rennen von einem pro beschwerden über "schleicher, die im weg rumstehen" gehört habe. kommt immer nur von den vielen amateuren mit profi-ambitionen ...


was definitiv nicht gut war: oben in der nähe des refugio giovanni gab es wohl einige die abgekürzt haben. war bei ortskenntnis auch kein problem und eigentlich hätte dem veranstalter klar sein können, das sowas passiert. irgendwo eine matte zusätzlich oder auf 2, 3 querverbindungen einen extra-posten wäre da geschickter gewesen ...

noch wichtiger wäre für viele wohl eine zusätzliche verpflegung am ende des val lomsane gewesen, habe einige gesehen, die auf dem langen anstieg nix mehr im tank hatten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensL (7. Mai 2013)

Ich war fairerweise auch zweimal wegen der Beschilderung irritiert.

Wo ging eigentlich das erste Mal die Extrema von der Grande ab? Hatte kurz überlegt die Extrema zu fahren, es dann aber zum Glück nicht gemacht....zumal ich auch Abzweigung verpasst habe


----------



## Glitscher (7. Mai 2013)

JensL schrieb:


> Ich war fairerweise auch zweimal wegen der Beschilderung irritiert.


Wenn es denn wenigstens nur 2 mal gewesen wär. Hab mehr Gedanken damit verschwendet mich verfahren zu haben, als drüber nachgedacht das Ding nicht zu schaffen.



> Wo ging eigentlich das erste Mal die Extrema von der Grande ab?


  Das war recht "früh" bei km 36 km wenn ich mich nicht täusche...In einer Art Haarnadelkurve musste die Extrema nach links weg, die Grande rechts rum.


----------



## geronet (7. Mai 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> was definitiv nicht gut war: oben in der nähe des refugio giovanni gab es wohl einige die abgekürzt haben. war bei ortskenntnis auch kein problem und eigentlich hätte dem veranstalter klar sein können, das sowas passiert. irgendwo eine matte zusätzlich oder auf 2, 3 querverbindungen einen extra-posten wäre da geschickter gewesen ...



Bist du da sicher? Ich suche derzeit eine Erklärung für folgendes Phänomen:
Seit dem ersten Anstieg bin ich immer in der Nähe der erstplatzierten Dame der Ronda Extrema gewesen (Start-Nr. 797), hab sie zweimal wieder überholt (einmal Flasche auffüllen und einmal austreten) und bis km 63 (vorletzte Labestation vor St. Giovanni) hatte ich einen größeren Vorsprung vor ihr. Sie hat mich nirgendwo mehr überholt, da bin ich jedenfalls sehr sicher. Trotzdem war sie im Ziel anscheinend vor mir, mit einer Zeit von 5:20. Ich bin selbst eine Zeit von 5:36 gefahren, aber aus dem zweiten Startblock heraus der ja 5 min später startete. Hat sie eventuell auch abgekürzt? Ist mir zwar egal weil sie dann trotzdem noch 1. geworden wäre aber mich interessiert es einfach. Standen denn da keine Streckenposten?


----------



## powderJO (7. Mai 2013)

geronet schrieb:


> Bist du da sicher?



ich bin mir da sicher. ich bin eine ganze zeit mit einem holländer und zwei italienern gefahren. die beiden italiener haben wir im langen anstieg aus dem val lomasane kurz vor der zweiten labe verloren. in nächsten anstieg nach abfahrt auf dem russentrail waren sie dann wieder vor uns. mir selbst ist es gar nicht aufgefallen, ich achte auf sowas nicht - aber mein mitfahrer hat es gemerkt. wollte die startnummern auch melden - keine ahnung, ob er es gemacht hat. im ziel habe ich aber mehr solcher geschichten gehört ...


allerdings: dass eine podiumsfahrerin abkürzt, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, die stehen unter mehr beobachtung durch die konkurrenz, die betreuer ...


----------



## ]:-> (7. Mai 2013)

Ich fand es einen schönen, harten Marathon. Ich fand die steilen Rampen und die vielen Trails haben die Grande schon ziemlich aufgewertet. Zeit zum Verschnaufen war da ja kaum.
Wie plötzlich nurnoch rote Schilder und die führenden der Extrema ankamen hatte ich schon Schiss falsch abgebogen zu sein. Einige sind auch an so einem sehr unsichtbaren, grünen Wegweiser vorbei weiter gen Tal gerauscht, irgendwo im zweiten Drittel.
Für die kommenden Jahre werde ich mir aber merken, das Ding bei wirklichem Dauerregen eher nicht zu fahren


----------



## Glitscher (7. Mai 2013)

]:->;10573680 schrieb:
			
		

> Für die kommenden Jahre werde ich mir aber merken, das Ding bei wirklichem Dauerregen eher nicht zu fahren



Ich glaub auch, hätte uns das Wetter erwischt was wenige Stunden nach Zieleinlauf aufzog...das wäre Alles um einiges härter und riskanter geworden. Viele der Abfahrten möchte ich bei Nässe nicht fahren, ja nichtmal laufen.


----------



## schueffi (8. Mai 2013)

Brook schrieb:


> Enduro - Rennen mit Bildern von der Strecke an durchaus interessanten Punkten ... ohne BLA BLA und soweiter:
> 
> Specialized Enduro Series Riva 4-5-2013 - My shot on Vimeo



Die Trails sehn ja interessant aus. Manche kommen mir bekannt vor.. Teile vom 601er? Ist jemand von euch dieses Jahr mitgefahren und kann mir etwas über die Strecke sagen? Fahre in zwei Wochen an den Gardasee und möchte die Strecke nachfahren.


----------



## Brook (8. Mai 2013)

Das hier macht erst richtig "Lust auf mehr":
https://vimeo.com/65713065

Ist alles rund um Busatte (BMX - Park und Kletter - Arena über Torbole) drinnen gewesen. Tracks zu den Strecken soll beim Enduro nicht aufgezeichnet werden, da oft für die Rennen auch Teilstücke verwendet werden = die sonst ein NO GO wären.

Um ein paar Namen zu nennen: 601, Traole und Skull


----------



## Haferstroh (9. Mai 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> ich finde es immer lustig, dass ich noch nie bei einem rennen von einem pro beschwerden über "schleicher, die im weg rumstehen" gehört habe. kommt immer nur von den vielen amateuren mit profi-ambitionen ...



Die Pros wissen halt, dass es die meisten Marathons ohne die Masse der Breitensportler gar nicht geben würde und sind entsprechend nett.


----------



## tknauth (28. Mai 2013)

Hier noch eine Nachlese: http://toni67-astrecke.blogspot.de/?m=1 

Gruß Toni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

